# MVP 2.0 for R2000



## phanatik (10/10/14)

What are these guys vaping!?!??!?

http://www.wantitall.co.za/Health-a...iClear30-BLACK-FREE-T-V-V-Sticker__B00NQQ7P62

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/14)

phanatik said:


> What are these guys vaping!?!??!?
> 
> http://www.wantitall.co.za/Health-a...iClear30-BLACK-FREE-T-V-V-Sticker__B00NQQ7P62



And don't you just love this?

Retail Price: R 2,623.00
You Save: R 438.00

Good grief!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (10/10/14)

This is the problem with the vaping scene. If you don't know better, you will pay whatever.

I know the wheel turns though. The day your customer finds out what sort of margins you're making, it will be the last time they buy from you.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DoubleD (10/10/14)

http://www.wantitall.co.za/Health-and-Personal-Care/Aspire-Nautilus-Mini-Tank__B00M9W6SLM


*Aspire Nautilus Mini Tank*
Our Price: R 1,465.00
eBucks / Discovery Miles cost: 14650
Retail Price: R 1,590.00
You Save: R 125.00


SSSIIIIIJJJJJAAARRRRAAA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/14)

Can't believe that price. It's insane
Makes me not want to buy anything from them.... ever...

I really wonder how or why its listed at that price.
(MVP2 listed at R2,185)

Thanks for spotting it @phanatik

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (10/10/14)

This is really ridiculous... wow speechless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/10/14)

Silver said:


> Can't believe that price. It's insane
> Makes me not want to buy anything from them.... ever...
> 
> I really wonder how or why its listed at that price.
> ...



It's a stupid business principle. You're going to rip people off for the rest of your life?

You can't, this is not USA or China, with the population size enough for "chancers" to survive. Eventually you are going to run out of people that don't know better... Then you will close your doors.

I'd rather make small margins from selling you something and have you come back. In the long run, the latter is the sensible way to go about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> It's a stupid business principle. You're going to rip people off for the rest of your life?
> 
> You can't, this is not USA or China, with the population size enough for "chancers" to survive. Eventually you are going to run out of people that don't know better... Then you will close your doors.


Just like www.have2have.co.za had to.....and there goes my box of rayon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA (10/10/14)

they are not called want it all for nothing... they want your money... all of it

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (10/10/14)

They import via amazon. Drop shippers.


----------



## Raslin (10/10/14)

Crazy. This makes me so mad. Probably because I didn't think of it first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/10/14)

Did you see what they ask for coils 

Emagian what they would ask for a Reo 

Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## phanatik (10/10/14)

Geez..
R 1004 for 100ft (approx 30m) of 28g A1 Kanthal.
It better be gold plated and make all cheap juices taste like Tark's Select Reserve Poison Elite!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/10/14)

The price difference is likely their recovery cost for that 'free' sticker you receive with every item

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> The price difference is likely their recovery cost for that 'free' sticker you receive with every item


Don't tell that to Rocket Sheep!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

Sure these guys only use this for a cover up for what they really do. Don't know what, but it's a bit suspicious!


----------



## Necris (10/10/14)

Wantitall are sharks, i would rather contribute to a new wing at nkandla than use them for anything

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (10/10/14)

Great price! I just placed my order 




Kidding!!!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/10/14)

Crazy pricing man! So damn greedy to make a quick buck! To top it off, people that are trying to quit smoking and don't know any better will be put off by the price and continue with smoking rather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/14)

I have used them a couple of times because I couldn't get Rayon any other way because Amazon kept saying "Shipping to SA not available". And then I wrote to the vendor on Amazon and asked why not? Their answer was shipping was really expensive... and I said I don't care I want the product and they shipped it to me... a LOT cheaper than buying from Wantitall! So if you see something on Amazon and they say shipping not available contact the seller!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

